# Anyone else confused by AF or thought they were pregnant?



## jodiettc

Is anyone else In same position as me? ttc I could swear I was pregnant had all the signs spotting 12 days ago, sore nipples and they changed colour, fatigue, nausea, backache and very bad gas (which I never get) I also had a uti and doctor said I could be pregnant but to wait and test when AF due. I was convinced I was pregnant. Then my period didn't come and I had light pink blood day after AF due I had cramps before this happened and then it turned to dark brown and then red so this is my AF right? So anyway I was confused and disappointed as AF had arrived but then it was there for a day then turned lighter day after and completely stopped!I have never had a two day period?I have also never spotted between periods. Is it possible I had a chemical pregnancy? I just can't accept that I wasn't pregnant I had convinced myself and experienced things my body hasn't before. So maybe I'm deluded because I want to get pregnant and its in my head. Also why has my period been so short it wasn't light so couldn't be spotting, any ideas or similar stories? Thanks Jodie


----------



## katiee21

I'm sure I'm going crazy as I had so many symptoms, even vomited once. Then I wake up this morning with awful AF cramps and there she is. Heavier than usual and two days early. So gutted I'm out again, starting to wonder if it will ever happen. 

X


----------



## jodiettc

I'm sure it will happen for you soon, how long have you been ttc? sometimes i think we can look out for every little symptom when we want something so badly. I was looking for my symptoms so maybe that's why I thought I was pregnant.


----------



## katiee21

We're NTNP but it's still a let down. I'm going into month 4 now, I know it's not long at all compared to others but still hurts a little. I think I do the same, analysing every little feeling. I think I might just stop and see what happens, easier said than done though. Sorry I can't answer your concerns, I hope you get your BFP soon though :)

X


----------



## jodiettc

Thanks, just started bleeding again so definitely AF! so im out too! what does NTNP mean?


----------



## katiee21

Not Trying Not Preventing.

Oh no, Sorry to hear it. Hoping next month will be our month. How long did you say you've been ttc?

X


----------



## jodiettc

Not long only since end of Feb! feels like forever tho I'm just really impatient I know it could take a while its really hard not to become obsessed with it when you decide you want something!


----------



## katiee21

So you've just started then. Still early days for you as well. I know what you mean I'm extremely impatient and always expect the worst which doesn't help. Still confused about AF arriving today, unusually light and first time it's ever arrived early. Keep trying to find hope in it.

X


----------



## v2007

:wave:

V xxx


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## Donna35

:hi: Hi and welcome to BnB. It's possible it was a chemical pregnancy. All the best with TTC xxx


----------



## jodiettc

Thanks for the welcome everyone...Little update my period lasted 2 days went for 2 days and came back for a day now its stopped, a very weird period but it was heavy for the two days. Anyway I was sure my AF had arrived so I went out last night and had 6 glasses of wine its alot i know but I hadn't drank this month cos of the symptoms and now AF came so i thought why not! After the 6 glasses I was violently sick and it continued all night with diarrhoeal so today I feel like crap obviously and it was silly drinking that much but its done. So now I have lower back ache and very achy legs at the top I also have menstrual cramps again does this sound like a hangover or should I take a test, I don't really want to because I feel like a psycho taking pregnancy tests all the time what do you reckon?


----------



## TigerMaple

Jodie, welcome! And I am sorry this "AF" is confusing you! I am in your shoes right now too and not sure what to think.

Same as you, AF came about a day late (but isn't uncommon because cycle is 28-30 days) so I didn't think much of it. First day was med-heavy (like normal) and had the cramps and all. 2nd day was about the same but I had the weirdest thing happen. While walking around a store with the hubbs, I felt a pain on my left side....very similar to Ovulation pains. It went away after about 10 min. Then it started a little on my right side, just not as long or bad.

The next day (Cycle day 3) it had just practically vanished! I only had brown spotting and not enough to use a tampon or liner. Well, considering this happens from time to time (one day no period in the middle of my cycle) I just ignored it because after a day it comes back. And when I say day, I mean, less than 24 hours later. So...I waited...waited...waited. NOTHING! Now, I am on Cycle day 5 and no more AF! VERY UNUSUAL! I have never had a 2 day period before...EVER.

I don't want to get lengthy in the talking, but to sum it up, about 1 1/2 weeks before "AF" showed, I was having very unlike me pre-cycle symptoms. I had spotting waaaay earlier than usual ( I spot about 4 days prior to AF showing) and I was spotting a over a week before! Plus, I had weird feelings in the tummy and so forth.

Anyways, I am in your shoes right now and from what I have been researching, It could indicate pregnancy especially if it is very unusual for you. But, most women didn't find out until almost a month later. Sheesh! LOL.Would be nice to hear of women that had this too and was pregnant???


----------



## TigerMaple

Forgot to say that my cycles are always over by the 5th day....6th day TOPS! And even when its over, I always have brown spotting following after for a few days. I don't even have brown spotting anymore....so, 2 days full period..then dropped off the ledge like it was never there....


----------



## kwan

Hello all. I am new to the site but I wanted its nice to find a site where I am soo not the only one trying. Me personally I am 5 wks post op from my myomectomy. I thought I was pregnant this month. First 2 days I had cramping but pink spotting only when I wiped. Say 3 still not enough for a pad but the color changed to red still cramping flow very light but to not have the massive cramps and going through 2 bottles of advile for a 3 day cycle. Its great to know my myomectomy so far is a success. Eventhough I was hoping to be pregnant. I also know if I was I probably would not have carries to term if I was because my uterus is no where near healed, heck I'm not even back to work yet. But I am going to be trying this month actively just to c what happens. Anyone else had a myomectomy?


----------



## jodiettc

Sorry Kwan I can't say I know anyone who's had a Myomectomy but I'm sure if you start a thread you will find someone who has....good luck. Tigermaple it rteally does sound like you could be pregnant especially with the spotting, do you have any other symptoms?


----------



## TigerMaple

Jodie, I have no other symptoms other than feeling weird in my belly area such as a pulling pain on both of my sides/abdomen that alternates. Yesterday hurt more than other days. And, every now and then I feel a feeling in my uterus. That's it.

It's confusing because according to my chart (I temp) it was just my AF and my temps have started to drop CD 24 and then spiked up CD 29 (never happened before either) and has since dropped when "AF showed CD 30. My "pipes" have been all more upset than usual too for the last week. Honestly, I don't know what to think. I have never actually been pregnant before, so can't say what it feels like to be.


----------



## jodiettc

I had the pulling feeling too that's why I was so sure I was pregnant but then AF or at least I think it was AF. Could the pulling thing be ovulation or had you already ovulated? I definitely had weird cramping and tugging about 10 days before my period was due which I think was implantation but now I've had AF i wonder if it was a chemical.x


----------



## jodiettc

Tiger I also had the spotting 10 days before my period, have you taken a test?


----------



## TigerMaple

I have taken tests, both before AF and just the other day and were negative. I didn't have the pulling before AF I had that during day 2 of my supposed AF and still getting it here and there which is nothing I have experience before. I find it hard to believe (but not impossible I suppose) that I am or have already ovulated since my "AF" started Monday April 2nd and then was completely gone by April 4th.

I have read stories of women in my situation and finding out a month later they are pregnant. They got a flow like I did for a couple days and just thought it was an off AF only to find out the next month they are expecting and they too had negative tests until then. BLAH! Why is this soo complicated? lol


----------



## bumpyhead

hi x


----------



## jodiettc

Tiger I'm sure you can ask at your docs for a blood test, sometimes the hormone level isn't high enough for a urine test to pick up. I am in the same boat as you my AF was so weird and just stopped I had 2 days of flow but that was it and now I'm constipated again and nauseas plus my nipples are still a weird white colour. I haven't tested since AF so will test tomorrow and if its negative I will take it that i'm not pregnant. I have had a roller coaster of symptoms the last 3 weeks my husband thinks i'm a hypochondriac because I told him if its not pregnancy then I could be suffering from IBS or cysts or something!He's fed up of my constant symptoms! I swear I'm not making them up, I think I'm going to make a doc appointment anyway.


----------



## TigerMaple

Jodie, my hubs is tired of hearing my symptoms too. But same as you, I told him that if this isn't pregnancy, it might be something more like fibroids or endo. I sure hope it isn't anything like that or more serious!!! Same goes to you!

I tested on my Clearblue Fertility Monitor this morning and said I am already in high fertility?! On CD 7???? lol NEVER happened this early. I am going to do some research on this. Maybe it is picking up pregnancy on the monitor? Or, I am infact ovulating super early and that is why I had a 2 day period? No idea!


----------



## jodiettc

That is so weird that you say that because I tested positive for ovulation on day 8, i thought this was too early. I tested positive again on day 16. I've read about it and you cant ovulate twice that far apart so I guess the day 8 was a false positive apparently sometimes after a period your body gears up for ovulation and you get a false LH surge. Test again day 13-16 see what happens.


----------



## TigerMaple

I tested for pregnancy this morning and nope. So, I am just declaring this as a weird period and ovulating early. I used the clear blue fertility monitor, and for as much as they cost it better not be a false positive! lol Another High Fertility day today. Going to BD when hubs is off work. This month, I am BDing every other day.

Hubs has slightly off SA, BD everyday isn't good for him unless RIGHT around peak time heheheheh. Testing will continue for another 8 days at least. It might ask for more if PEAK isn't found before then. We will see!


----------



## jodiettc

Yes definitely baby dance as much as you can that's far better than trying to find out if your ovulating. Maybe you did ovulate early some women do.


----------

